# Uber partners dashboard down since Sunday..



## Bostonmultiguy (Sep 11, 2014)

has this happened to anyone else?

I've emailed repeatedly about it and it doesn't seem like anyone is doing anything about it or that anyone cares. 

This is important to me b/c I need to run my totals to make sure I'm properly paid. I have no idea where I'm at for last week. 

thoughts?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

It's happened here in Cleveland. Try from a variety of browsers. Instead of uber.com, try https://partners.uber.com/#!/dashboard. I eventually accessed it with Chrome from my cellphone.


----------

